# Co2 Position?



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Whats the best way of positioning a Diy Co2 Top of the tank(impossible for my tank), Middle(i can do a stand) or Bottom of the tank?

Is it okay to mix Used Flourite and New Flourite?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Are you referring to the output line of the diy CO2? Or the physical location of the yeast/sugar mixture? If the first, hook it up to whatever reactor/diffuser you use. If the second, I would say somewhere on the floor or cabinet bottom where it will be secure.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would but the DIY bottle right behind the tank and level with the tank, or under the tank.

Do not put it above the tank. You wouldn't want the bottle to fall in or fall on the floor accidently.

-John N.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't see a problem with mixing used Flourite with new Flourite... you'll probably want to give the new stuff a _really_ good rinse... and then once you think its rinsed, rinse it again... when it comes straight out of the bag there is often a lot of powder and it will cloud your water.

As for positioning the reactor bottles, I like to have them set below the water line of the tank rather than above... this eliminates some of the chance of the yeast/sugar mix from getting into the tank... although if you want to make sure this does not happen at all you should build a gas seperator from another soda bottle. (really, I recommend you take the time to do this, I had some mix get into one of my tanks once and I got the nastiest outbreak of algae as a result! Now I have gas seperators on both my DIY setups) Also, to make sure you don't get some siphon action going in your airline, install a check valve just before the airline enters the tank.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

im using haggen ladder as a diffuser do i still need the gas seperator and check valve?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

yes, it would be wise to include these in your setup to ensure that your CO2 mix stays out of your aquarium and your aquarium water stays out of your CO2 mix... think of it as a safety measure.

This is a good article about DIY... very in depth and it has a diagram of a gas seperator:
DIY CO2
In this diagram the check valves are shown before the gas seperator, one on each reactor, but you can also place just one after the seperator to get an equally effective setup... which is how I have mine situated... with the hagen ladder you can disregard the instructions for the DIY diffusor.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Im ready for the DIY co2 tomorrow, Active Dry Yeast is the type of yeast to use right, okay im confuse about the formula, one of the formula for DIY co2 said that the water would be up where the label of the soda ends. And the second formula said that it should be 2 cups of warm water http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html#6 , i dont know what to use, any input will be appreciated

And the water it should be boiled or can i just use the water on the faucet, or a bottled water that i can buy on a dollar store?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

The exact amount of water is not that important. I usually just turn the tap on as hot as it will go and fill the bottle up about three or four inches- very very hot water dissolves sugar better- so then I shake it up to dissolve it as best as possible. Then, I use cool tap water to fill the bottle up until there is about three inches of space left in the top. After this I add the yeast and shake it all up again. 
*
When you add the yeast make sure the water is no longer hot, just lukewarm or room temperature... if it is too hot it will kill the yeast straight off.*

And yes, active dry yeast from the baking section of the grocery store is what you need... currently I am using "Red Star" brand, although any other brand will do just as well. After you open the package, refrigerate any leftovers for use later on.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i was confuse at the store on what yeast to buy, there are 2 type of yeast the Active dry yeast and the Highly Active dry yeast, but ended up on buying the Active dry yeast. anyway i try to put hot water on my 2liter bottle as the article says, but the bottle begins to melt one's i put the hot water, im using soda 2 liter bottle.

And about the yeast, i already put all the yeast at the refrig. even the unopened one, is that alright?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

can i also use 1.85 liters of juice bottle right?, i like the juice bottle because of their wider cap. So it doesn't matter if i use them instead of 2 liters soda bottle.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

DIY co2 is Succesful, when i woke up and check the tank, i saw tiny bubbles on my ladder, 1 bubbles per 1 second is that normal, and when the bubles is coming out in the tube its large and getting smaller until it reach the water surface, i dont know if that is normal, cause i know it will dissolve in the ladder before it goes on the water surface. Im so happy that my first Co2 is succesful, 

Just Check my PH and Kh

Ph 7.0
Kh 8
According to the chart i have 24ppm co2 -- Good Level of Co2


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

It sounds like you are on your way and everything is operating as it should... as for the bottle melting, you're probably using water that is too hot. It doesn't need to be boiling hot, the only reason for hot water in the beginning is that it helps the sugar dissolve better, hot tap water is good enough.
Good luck with your system!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Raven!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

oh i was reading this site: Chuck's Planted tank and Natural aquariums about the co2 they said that co2 level that is more than 25ppm is dangerous to the fish, I have a DIY setup right now and i have a reading of:
Ph:7
Kh:9
Gh:10
when you look it at the chart im having a 27ppm of co2, that is 1x 2liter bottle and next week im gonna add 1 more bottle, but if ideal co2 level is 25ppm i think adding 1 more bottle is Overkill. Any comments on this


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Test kits are not perfect - let the plants be your guide.

It's difficult to get 100% accurate readings from pH tests so don't be to concerned about that. The idea is to be able to get a ballpark figure of what the CO2 content of your water is. Besides, it would be quite difficult to oversaturate the water with DIY.

On the other hand, if your plants are doing well then you likely have enough CO2 for your setup. I've seen in your other posts that your plants are pearling - that's a very good sign of happy plants.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah my hygro is pearling, but still waiting up to 1 weeks for their full recovery, they arrive here dying and drying with other plants like reinickii,bacopa and ludwigia, but i saw some improvement when i inject the co2, the problem why im making another bottle is, if im gonna use 1 bottle and change it every 2 weeks, it will leave a gap and i was afraid that my water chemistry will begin to be unstable or drop, and the advantage of 2 bottles is no gap when im changing the bottle, ofcourse i will change them alternately


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know if I'd say that 25 ppm is dangerous... a lot of people recommend that you aim for about 30 ppm. With DIY I think you will be lucky to get this kind of concentration at the peak of your mix's production. 
Really the only danger you might incur with a lot of CO2 is either a PH drop- which I think you will avoid since you are testing your water regularly- or your fish running out of oxygen- this probably won't be a problem with DIY (it never has been for me). I think this is more a problem for those injecting pressurized CO2. Just keep an eye on your fish, especially in the morning when the lights come on. If they are gasping at the surface in the morning you should probably run an airstone at night to increase the oxygen.
Honestly though, I think you're gonna be okay.


----------

